# Under water dairy



## privvydigger (Nov 24, 2009)

Here's one I just got in trade.....The dairy is at the bottom of Beltzville Lake...flooded many years ago by the Army Corp of Eng. Word has it if you sail to the center/deepest channel of the lake and drop anchor it will go through the barn roof.  lol
 No but seriously its under there somewhere.


----------



## epackage (Nov 24, 2009)

As usual a great looking bottle PD.....
                                          Jim


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice clean example. It was even tuberculin (whatever that means) tested.

 From a scuba diver's perspective, I thought that only the bottle was going to be found underwater - not the entire farm.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 24, 2009)

I used Google to figure out the "tuberculin". Its just what you'd expect, I guess. It is a way of testing to see if there is evidence of tuberculosis bacteria present.


----------



## Lordbud (Nov 24, 2009)

So much history is at the bottom of manmade reservoirs...or paved over.


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 24, 2009)

Ah but here is some of that history, brought to life!  Excellent pick up.  Wonder how the cows are doing?  We had the whole little town of Peach Bottom nearby on the Susquehanna.  What the Conowingo Dam didn't drown was eventually covered over with Peach Bottom Nuke Plant.  Talk about your off limits forever. The history of a place like that will have to live on through pictures and yet to be discovered artifacts like your milk bottle there.


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 24, 2009)

thx everyone for the thoughts I like it allot


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 24, 2009)

You didn't find that in Beltzville did you? Just the dairy is at the bottom, right? I remember when they wanted to build Trexler Dam and flood another valley. So glad that didn't get built. Used to go up there with my ex-husband when he bought an old boat. Remember getting sumburned cuz it broke down in the middle of the lake. Had some interesting times there... never figured out where the fossils are, though... I always wanted to go fossil hunting up there.


----------



## Clam (Nov 25, 2009)

That's one clean bottle ryan !! Nice......


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 25, 2009)

hey clam
 who's ryan?
 thx but anyway....lol get'n'old


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 25, 2009)

nice pickup privvy. 

 our yearly family vacation when i was young was spent at a cabin in the Preachers Camp area, now underwater in Beltzville Lake. sad to see it go, but Beltzville lake has provided a lot of fun for lots of folks...........

 jim


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 26, 2009)

Now that is a cool find.  I'm very interested in towns that were flooded.  Both my and my husband's home towns (in different states), have towns that were flooded and both named Warren.  Our nephew was walking along the dam here and found a very crude old aqua whiskey.  I used to go to my flood town, now a reservoir, and pick up pottery and "beach" glass.  It's a pretty area where people now fish and take walks, etc.  People would always ask me what I was looking for lol.  I would just say rocks, but in truth, most people probably aren't as interested in that stuff as we are.  

 Cobaltbot knows the area I'm talking about, I'm sure.  There are some remaining foundations and I know people have metal detected there and found civil war stuff.  There are Indian rock shelters as well, but I don't know where those are.  I wonder if my town had a dairy.  I guess it must have.  I'm not much into milks, but to find one from there would be awesome.  Does anyone from Maryland know of a Warren milk or bottle??

 My Grandfather and uncle used to fish there and said when the water was low, you could see some of the houses.  I waited for a drought before I moved so I could scout for artifacts, but it was a rainy season that year.  

http://www.bcsuburbanlife.com/Pages/Spotlight/Archives/loch.html


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 26, 2009)

Kate, if you're looking for fossils, we have them everywhere up here.  There are some really nice ones.   I think the tribolite is the PA state fossil.


----------



## smithman29 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Privydigger: That is just one rare, gorgeous, killer condition Carbon County TREQ. It seems that good Carbon Co. milks are going through the roof in value. Lots of collector interest out there. I picked up a TRE-1/2 Pt from Richard's Dairy of Lehighton this past summer for $15. Somehow the guy who now lives on the old farm found out and offered me $300 for it. Needless to say its now his bottle. 
      What do you feel your Big Creek is worth, considering the strong interest in milks out there in C.C?
      By the way, did you make it to the Bethlehem Show today? I couldnt make it but was wondering about the turnout of dealers and buyers. Any good local PA.milks to be had?  Best regards.


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 29, 2009)

I tried unsuccessfully to find out about the milk but will eventually.  I'm going to pass an extra bottle or two to my buddy I got it from. Its a super milk.  I also recently aquired a Top Crest Dairy Frey's Favorite 1qt mint....This i'm using to access private property to dig....
 The show was great.... I would always love to see more coal region stuff but what can you do.  I got a Mauch Chunk Med & Whiskey jug for 28 bucks.  My find of the day was a COAL DALE, PA Ashtray from a 40-50s gas station......I'm posting some pics later


----------



## smithman29 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey Priv: Glad to hear you done good at the show. I know a local Carbon County collector who'd give his next born for your "Under Water Dairy" Bottle. He'd give his second born for the Frey's as he's expressed a strong interest in acquiring both of these bottles. If you decide to list them on ebay you'd have a bidding war to beat the band as I know another area collector who'd stay nose-to-nose with the first one chasing them. Personally I'd never sell either of them as they are both great keepers. Both of these parties have been after my ultra rare Rudelitch, Lehighton TREQ but its not going anywhere. Congrats and best regards.


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 29, 2009)

I just got rid of a Richards pint and  Paul Pastorelli Snyders pint


----------



## smithman29 (Nov 29, 2009)

Both of these are great bottles. I wish I had a shot at either of them. Any Snyders bottle is super. I have a Lutz TREQ and a Lutz TRPQ, both from Snyders. It appears that you're in great favor with the Carbon County bottle gods. Keep up the good work. Best regards.


----------



## madman (Nov 29, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: RedGinger
> 
> Now that is a cool find.  I'm very interested in towns that were flooded.  Both my and my husband's home towns (in different states), have towns that were flooded and both named Warren.  Our nephew was walking along the dam here and found a very crude old aqua whiskey.  I used to go to my flood town, now a reservoir, and pick up pottery and "beach" glass.  It's a pretty area where people now fish and take walks, etc.  People would always ask me what I was looking for lol.  I would just say rocks, but in truth, most people probably aren't as interested in that stuff as we are.
> 
> ...


 HEY LAUREN ID BE INTERESTED IN SOME TRILOBITES LET ME KNOW


----------

